# Just got a brand spankin new Salomon Sanchez.



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

it was an amzing deal i couldnt refuse. brand new for 200. 

im a bit nervous about it tho. im still a beginner just getting comfortable on the mountain. a friend swears up and down that the learning curve wont be that bad on it but shiiiiiiieet this thing is so soft. well soft for me, seeing that ive only ever been on rentals.

what can i expect? alot of chatter? will it be riding me rather than me riding it? all my insticts said no, get a lower end all mountain board bro, but the price was right and i really dug the look. did i make a mistake?

i plan on hitting the park eventually, i just hope this board will get me there.

as for the rest of my set up, i got ride anthem boots and ride ex bindings.

we'll find out on saturday, just wanted to get some of ya'll expert opinions.

hit me.


----------

